# Die neue Trace Funktion von Illustrator CS2/Problem mit Transparenz



## red33mer (7. Juni 2005)

Hi,

 ich habe da ein Problem mit der neuen Trace/Verktorisierungsfunktion von Illustrator CS2.
 Folgendes: Ich habe eine Person auf einem Foto freigestellt und diese vor einen Transparenten Hintergrund gesetzt. Jetzt möchte ich dieses Personenbild mittels der Tracefunktion vektorisieren (bsp. wie in der Ipod Werbung). Bei diesem Vektorisieren wird allerdings der transparente Hintergrund nicht berücksichtigt sondern in einen Weißen umgewandelt. Da ich das Bild aber anschließend in eine Website mit schwarzem Hintergrund einfügen möchte ist das natürlich schlecht. 

 Ich habe daraufhin probiert die vektorisiert Person erneut freizustellen und in einem png mit transparentem Hintergrund abzuspeichern. Leider bekomme ich dann aber beim Import in meine Website einen "leuchtenden" weißen Rand um die Figur.

 Was gibt es denn da für Möglichkeiten? wie kann ich die Transparenz beim Vektoriesiern erhalten?

 Vielen Dank
 Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Juni 2005)

Lösch den Hintergrund doch einfach raus(Einfach mit dem weißen Pfeil makieren und keine Farbe zuweißen oder löschen). Dafür hast du doch das ganze Vektorisiert das du Pfade hast und die kann man bearbeiten.
Die Probleme mit PNG sind bekannt, oder?

Gruß


----------



## red33mer (9. Juni 2005)

hm..das funktioniert leider nicht wirklich.
 Wenn ich ein Bild mit dieser Trace funktion vektorisiere kann ich da gar nix clicken.
 Ist wie ein Pixelbild..

 hm...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe Illustartor CS2 nicht da aber eigentlich ist doch genau das die Idee inter dem Tracen, das ich Vektoren anstatt Pixel bekomme und Vektoren kann man eigentlich immer bearbeiten.
Vielleicht hast du die Ebene auf der sich das Bild befindet gesperrt.
Ansonsten lad die Datei doch mal hoch (bitte als Cs1).


----------



## red33mer (14. Juni 2005)

jetzt war ich 2 tage weg..
 du hattest recht. Natürlich geht es. Allerdings nicht mit der Live Trace Funktion, diese wandelt nur in ein Vektor/Pixelbild um "lol".., wenn man danach aber die Live Paint funktion bemüht, bekommt man sämtliche Pfade und kann diese nach belieben löschen und verändern. Geilomat!

 Danke sehr
 Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,
hab hier auf Creativecow noch ein Tutorial zur Tracefunktion gefunden und dachte vielleicht kannst du was damit anfangen.
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/mcmahon_frank/livetrace/livetrace.htm

Gruß


----------

